# Arm and hand position question



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm wondering if it is proper technique to lock out your arms when shooting. I have been having problems with the slide not locking open after the last shot. I know it is not the gun because it only does it when I shoot it. When I lock my arms out it locks just fine. It feels more natural to have a slight bend but I want to start out with the right fundamentals. 

How hard are you suppose to grip the gun? Are you suppose to push with your strong hand and pull with your off hand?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

What kind of gun? It's possible that it might be your grip and you are unintentionally putting pressure on the slide release. There are many ways of extending the gun away from you and shooting. I find that most times (I'm right handed) my right arm is locked and my left is slightly bent. You can do this with both arms bent but there is a lesser degree of "structural" stability for lack of a better term. There are also techniques that have both arms locked which I use once in a while. Mostly it comes down to comfort and preference. There isn't really too much right and wrong othet than whatever places your shots where you want them to be. If one way over another gives you better performance, I'd say go with it.


----------



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

I am shooting a Taurus PT92.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Shoot a few one handed. First strong hand then weak hand. If you are inadvertantly operating the release this should show that you are.

You need to be able to shoot with either so get started practicing


----------



## WhoUtink (Oct 30, 2007)

This vid might help ya out, sounds like you are just limp wristing a little, or like said above you could be putting pressure on the slide release. if you say it is only when you are shooting the gun. I only own one gun and the only failures it has seen were when my girlfriend was limp wristing it.


----------



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW! Thanks guys I never even thought about that. That's exactly what I was doing. My thumb was pressing against the slide release. That takes a load off my mind. My shooting even improved once I figured it out. I'm not as rigid any more and I'm able to get on target much faster.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

It depends...

Now that you're not riding the slide release...

Many ejection issues are cause by limp-wristing. Slide lock failures are slide release issues... I've done this...

Most competition shooters (for speed) instruct a "crush" grip, where you are squeezing the gun hard, mostly "rear to front", with your hand as high on the grip as you can, to control muzzle flip. The left (weak) hand is placed with the palm on the exposed portion of grip, and the fingers wrapped around the last three fingers of the trigger hand, pulling back and down (again, to control the muzzle). This is because speed back on target is more important than raw accuracy.

Bullseye shooters, tend to "set" the gun in their hand more, with RELAXATION being the key. "Crushing" a gun, intended to be steady at 25-50 yards, is a bit defeating of the purpose...

For defensive shooting, most of the schools are teaching a very firm grip, with both hands. Either an isosceles stance (both arms locked out, gun in the middle), or a "Modified Weaver" with the right arm locked out "pushing", and the left pulling back firmly on the base of the right hand. The weight is forward, leaning into the shot to absorb more recoil, and the feet are square to the line of fire (isosceles) or slightly staggered (rifle stance with the modified weaver).

Lots of this info can be found online... Google is your friend.

Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the insight on the grip Jeff. That's the type of info I am looking for. I have been doing as much research as I can. I'm addicted to shooing now and I'm excited to improve. I normally shoot a lot of sporting clays but with the price of ammo and the cost to shoot it ends up being a 50 dollar bill to shoot a 100 round course. I still try and get out once every couple weeks for clays but shooting a handgun is my new vice.


----------



## BRONzDOME (Oct 17, 2008)

WhoUtink said:


> This vid might help ya out, sounds like you are just limp wristing a little, or like said above you could be putting pressure on the slide release. if you say it is only when you are shooting the gun. I only own one gun and the only failures it has seen were when my girlfriend was limp wristing it.


Very informative video. Practice, practice, practice


----------

